#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  يومياً . متجدد l أخر اخبار مصر المحروسة من الفضائيات والصحف

## حسام عمر

من برنامج

90 دقيقة 3/6

اشتباكات بالايدي في اول جلسة لنقابة المحامين واتصال مع الاستاذ سعيد عبد الخالق

من هنا



تقرير عن اليوم الاول للثانوية العامة وشكوي الطلاب من بعض اجزاء الامتحان

من هنا



الحكم بالاعدام علي 24 متهم بسبب مجزرة وادي النطرون ولقائات مع اسر المتهمين

من هنا



القبض عن مدرس ثانوي متهم في اغتصاب 7 طالبات وتصويرهم

من هنا

----------


## حسام عمر

من برنامج

العاشرة مساء


المقدمة والرؤساء الثلاث *ولقطات لـ سقوط بوش من طائرة*

من هنا



تقرير عن تعقيم وتنظيف مترو الانفاق ضد فيرس انفلونزا الخنازير

من هنا



وفاة *المهندس شريف قاتل اسرته* ولقطات ارشيفية لاعترافاته واتصال مع المحامي الخاص به

من هنا



الحكم بالاعدام علي* قاتل هالة فايق مديرة الائتمان في احد البنوك*

من هنا



اعمال شغب موسعة في *ايران عقب فوز احمدي نجاد بالانتخابات الرئاسية*

من هنا



استمرار مهازل *فاروق حسني* وزير الثقافة *وترجمة كتب اسرئيلية للبيع في مصر*

من هنا



*مراقب كفيف* في احد لجان الثانوية العامة في واقعة غريبة

من هنا

----------


## حسام عمر

ارتفاع عدد المصابين بانفلونزا الخنازير والسوق السوداء تصل لاداوات الوقاية

من هنا





وفاة اللواء *نبوي اسماعيل وزير الداخلية الاسبق* ولقطات ارشيفية لـ حوار معه

من هنا





فقرة كوميدية مع متخصص في علم الفراسة وتحليل وجوه لاعبي المنتخب *وحسن شحاتة لابد الحذر منه* .))

من هنا

----------


## atefhelal

*الأخ الفاضل milke492* 

*لم نضطر لحذف مداخلتك لكتابتها باللغة الإنجليزية فقد تكون مضطرا لذلك لعدم توفر صلاحيات الكتابة باللغة العربية .. كما لم نحذفها لأنك مجهول الجنسية والمكان طبقا لبياناتك .. ولكن تم حذفها لأنها فى غير الموضوع المطروح ، ولأنها إعلان لتسويق فساتين الزفاف دون تصريح بذلك من إدارة المنتدى ...*

*ونرحب بك عضوا جديدا بمنتدانا ...*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل / حسام
هذه موسوعة من عدة مواضيع تحدث على أرض مصر وكلها تستحق الدخول اليها . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## هــــــــانــا

الأخ حسام عمر 
شكرا مقدما للموسوعة ..
 حقيقي لم أستطع فتح أي منها 
لكن 
سأتابع المحاولة 
تحياتي

----------


## حسام عمر

°  90 دقــــيــــقــــه  ° 
(1-7-2009)

فتنه طائفية بميت غمر .. مقتل شاب مسلم على يد رجل مسيحى بعد الخلاف على زجاجه مياه غازيه , اتصال مع أسامه فؤاد مراسل روز اليوسف بمحافظه الدقهليه ويحكى الواقعه بالتفصيل بجميع أحداثها والنتائج المترتبه على هذا الحادث على أهالى وأصدقاء القتيل والقاتل .

حمل من هنا
ضبط كميات كبيره من اللحوم و الأغذيه الفاسده غير الصالحه للإستخدام بالأضافه إلى بعض أدوات الماكياج

حمل من هنا 
الخيار و الفاقوس فى شارع تــــرســــا بالهـــرم بعد تطبيق قانون المرور الجديد !!!

حمل من هنا

----------


## حسام عمر

وصـــــــال 5/7


حلقة خاصة عن مقتل الطبيبة المصرية في المانيا بسبب العنصرية والاضطهاد الديني


صوت :: فيديو

----------


## حسام عمر

حفل تخرج الدفعة 103 من الكلية الحربية في حضور سيادة الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك


من هنــــــــا

----------


## حسام عمر

مكالمات مع الصحفي عمرو خفاجي ، ووزيرة الأسرة والسكان مشيرة خطاب ، حول أزمة طفل الشوارع (بلية) .. ومكالمة مع خالد حجازي مدير العلاقات الخارجية بشكة فودافون بيقول فيها اسم الفايز بالعربية .. 
 
حمل من هنا

3- انترفيو مع الإعلامي المتميز محمد سعيد ..

حمل من هنا

----------


## حسام عمر

وزير الإسكان أحمد المغربى يدين نفسه بدفاعه فى عن نفسه فى التلفزيون المصرى - إضغط هنا



مشاكل التنسيق الأليكترونى فى مصر و مداخله مع وزير التعليم العالى - إضغط هنا



إنتشال جثه أثنين من الفتايات الذين غرقا فى مركب فى النيل و شرطه المسطحات المائية ةوصلت بعد ثلاث ساعات من الحادث - إضغط هنا



الحكم بـ حبس مشجعى التراس أهلاوى 6 شهور وغرامه 300 جنيه - إضغط هنا



وفاه شاب داخل نادى جامعه المنصورة و إتصال ساخن بين معتز الدمرداش و محافظ المنصورة - إضغط هنا

----------


## حسام عمر

الطبعة الاولى
17-7





قراءة صحف الغد وقرار برفع معاشات الوزاراء وحبس سبع متهمين من مشجعى 
الاهلى 6اشهر واحالة 7 اطفال للاحداث والمزيد 





حمل من هنا : صوت 


حمل من هنا : فيديو

----------


## حسام عمر

شاهد تأجيل الحكم فى قضية وائل الإبراشى المتهم بتهمه غير موجوده فى الدستور - إضغط هنا



احمد حلمى ويسرا و ومحمد سعد من أكبر دافعى الضرائب هذا العام ووزير المالية يطالب مازحاً بـ زيادة الضرائب على الإعلامى محمود سعد - إضغط هنا

*



إنترفيو راااائع من الفنان نضال الشافعى - لا يفوتك

صـــوت ::: فـــيـــديـــو
*

----------


## حسام عمر

الطبعة الأولى - 18 - 7 - إمتى نشوف يوم فى عاطف عبيد و المزيد - حلقه ساخنة

صـــوت ::: فـــيـــديـــو

----------


## حسام عمر

*برنامج

" العاشرة مساء "

بتاريخ 17-7-2010

مقدمة البرنامج .. الحكم ببراءة هاني سرور في قضية أكياس الدم الفاسدة .. غرق 9 فتيات في نزهة نيليلة في المعادي .. زحام الإسكندرية بسبب المصيف .. و ضيف إجازة الصيف



حمل من هنا

ترشيد الكهرباء في الشوارع الجانبية لترشيد الإستهلاك .. عروسان يفتتحان لعبة جديدة في دريم بارك .. 



حمل من هنا

فتح التحقيق في قضية العلاج على نفقة الدولة .. و لقاء مع كلا من النائبة جمالات رافع و النائب مجدي عاشور و عضو مجلس الشعب النائب محمد العمدة



حمل من هنا
*

----------


## حسام عمر

صدق او لا تصدق - الحكومه الغريبه العجيبه بتاعتنا تقرر وقف العمل بـ التوقيت الصيفى فى شهر رمضان على أن يستأنف بعد الشهر الكريم - و كأن موعد السحور و الإفطار بـ مزاجهم - إضغط هنا



وفاة أربع أشخاص و إصابة 4 فى سقوط سياره نقل من أعلى الطريق الدائرى - إضغط هنا



مذيع بـ التلفزيون المصرى يقتل زوجته بـ الرصاص - إضغط هنا



إستقبال رائع لـ الفريق الجزائرى فى الإسماعيليه والجماهير تدعو الى حل مجلس الإدارة - إضغط هنا



تطورات فى مشاكل حسنى عبد ربه و سفره لـ العلاج على نفقته الشخصيه و العلاقه فى تدهور مستمر بينه وبين الإدارة - إضغط هنا



سعد الصغير فى المستشفى بـ سبب وعكه صحيه مفاجئة ومنع الزيارات له - إضغط هنا

----------


## حسام عمر

الطبعة الأولى - 19 - 7 - ذكرى تأميم قناة السويس و قرأة فى صحف الغد و المزيد

صـــوت ::: فـــيـــديـــو



الطبعة الاولى
19-7





قراءة صحف الغد الطبعة الاولى ذكرى تاميم قناة السويس ومذيع يقتل زوجته بسبب مشاجرة عائلية 




حمل من هنا : صوت 

حمل من هنا : فيديو

----------


## حسام عمر

" الحياه اليوم "


قتل مذيع بالتلفيزيون المصرى زوجته بسبب اتهامها له بالخيانه و صفعه على وجهة مما ادى الى كسر النضارة الذى كان يرتديها مما اثار غضبه قفتلها بالمسدس المرخص الخاص به الذى اصابت الطلقه رأسها مما ادى الى مقتلها فى الحال و كان الجيران يقولون لبرنامج " الحياه اليوم" انهم كانوا فى خلافات دائمه و مشاجرات انتهت بقتل زوجه المذيع .



تحميل الفيديو 




" الحياه اليوم "

شاب يبلغ من العمر 22 سنة يتحول من رجل الى انثى !!  .



تحميل الفيديو

----------


## حسام عمر

*برنامج

" العاشرة مساء* *"

بتاريخ 19-7-2010

مقدمة البرنامج .. تعديل التوقيت إلى التوقيت الصيفي في رمضان و العودة إلى الستوي بعد رمضان .. مذيع بالتليفزيون المصري يقتل زوجته .. لقاء مع المستشار مرتضى منصور و أزمة المحامين ..



**حمل من هنا*

*خصخصة جزيرة آمون .. سقوط سيارة من أعلى الدائري .. اجازة أوباما و عائلته



**حمل من هنا*

*الحديث عن تاريخ الجاسوسية و لقاء مع كلا من اللواء سامح سيف اليزل و الدكتور نبيل فاروق



**حمل من هنا*

*الفقرة الطبية مع الدكتور خالد منتصر



**حمل من هنا*

----------


## حسام عمر

الطبعة الأولى - 20 - 7 - ممكن تنام وتصحى تلاقى الوزير خارج الحكومة - الله أعلم

صـــوت ::: فـــيـــديـــو

----------


## حسام عمر

شاهد حديث مع ( نجاح ) شقيقة المجنى عليها زوجة المذيع إيهاب صلاح و الشاهدة على الأحداث - إضغط هنا







حوار رااااائع مع شباب و فتايات من الحزب الوطنى و أحزاب المعارضه .. ومفيش ديمقراطيه فى مصر - حديث رائع لا يفووووووتك

*
صـــوت ::: فـــيـــديـــو*

----------


## حسام عمر

الطبعة الاولى
20-7 
 
قراءة صحف الغد وشيخ الازهر فى الطبعة الاولى فى رمضان وفانوس ابوتريكة 
والمزيد  
 
حمل من هنا : صوت  
حمل من هنا : فيديو

----------


## حسام عمر

شاهد .. وزارة الكهرباء تعترف بقطع الكهرباء عن عواميد الإناره بـ هدف ترشيد إستهلاك الكهرباء - مسخره - إضغط هنا



شاهد .. رجال لا تعرف المستحيل - ( ميكانيكى أعمى و نجار أعمى و فنى دش أعمى ) - إضغط هنا



إستياء فى الأهلى من عدم مشاركة جدو فى كأس السوبر و ومداخله مع المستشار القانونى بـ الأهلى - إضغط هنا




إنترفيو ملكه جمال مصر 2010 ( نادين حامد ) - طالبه بـ الأكاديمية البحريه بـ القاهره

صـــوت ::: فـــيـــديـــو

----------


## حسام عمر

من برنامج

" دائــرة الــضــوء "

بتاريخ 21-7-2010

المقدمة واخر الاخبار وتعليق إبراهيم حجازي علي أزمة الفنانة القديرة فيروز ومنعها من الغناء في لبنان , ويطالب محمد ناجي جدو بالاعتزار للزمالك عن توقيعه له , ابراهيم حجازي : في القناة بيشغلوا التكيف في الشتاء في التلج ودلوقتي في الصيف والدنيا حر قفلوا التكيف :D



صوت :: فيديو



*المقدمه




حمل من هنا

**تقرير عن تخرج دفعه 104



حمل من هنا


اخبار مصر و مكالمه عمار الشريعي 




حمل من هنا


تقرير عن حادث تصدع اربعه منازل بادرب الاحمر 



حمل من هنا

لقاء مع الشيخ خالد الجندي 




حمل من هنا


*

----------


## حسام عمر

"حفل تخريج الدفعة 104 الكلية الحربية"

21-7-2010



حفل تخريج الدفعة 104 الكلية الحربية ..ومصر تدخل موسوعة جينيس باكبر تشكيل مظلات فى تاريخ العالم 100 جندى مظلات مشتبكين فى الجو ..

الحفل مقسم على جزئين:





الجزء الاول :: الجزء الثانى


الطبعة الأولى - 22 - 7 - ندوة كبير العلماء العرب د / أحمد زويل فى دبى - رااااااائعة

الحلقة كاملة

*
صـــوت ::: فـــيـــديـــو




*

----------


## حسام عمر

*تغطية برنامج*

**

*" مــــع هــــيــــكــــل "*
*22/7/2010*

*طريق اكتوبر .. حرب الاستنزاف*

في دهاليز الكرملين



من هنا

----------


## حسام عمر

تغطية برنامج

" الحياة اليوم "

بتاريخ 23-7-2010

حفل تخرج الكلية الحربية في حضور الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك



من هنا

فقرة نارية عن قتل مذيع التلفزيون لزوجته بالرصاص وقراءة مذكراته



من هنا

احتفالات ثورة 23 يوليو وصور نادرة رااائعة



من هنا

حوار مع قبطان الشاحنة الاماراتية المختطفة من جانب القراصنة الصومالية



من هناتغطية برنامج

" الحياة اليوم "

بتاريخ 23-7-2010

حفل تخرج الكلية الحربية في حضور الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك



من هنا

فقرة نارية عن قتل مذيع التلفزيون لزوجته بالرصاص وقراءة مذكراته



من هنا

احتفالات ثورة 23 يوليو وصور نادرة رااائعة



من هنا

حوار مع قبطان الشاحنة الاماراتية المختطفة من جانب القراصنة الصومالية



من هناتغطية برنامج

" الحياة اليوم "

بتاريخ 23-7-2010

حفل تخرج الكلية الحربية في حضور الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك



من هنا

فقرة نارية عن قتل مذيع التلفزيون لزوجته بالرصاص وقراءة مذكراته



من هنا

احتفالات ثورة 23 يوليو وصور نادرة رااائعة



من هنا

حوار مع قبطان الشاحنة الاماراتية المختطفة من جانب القراصنة الصومالية



من هناتغطية برنامج

" الحياة اليوم "

بتاريخ 23-7-2010

حفل تخرج الكلية الحربية في حضور الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك



من هنا

فقرة نارية عن قتل مذيع التلفزيون لزوجته بالرصاص وقراءة مذكراته



من هنا

احتفالات ثورة 23 يوليو وصور نادرة رااائعة



من هنا

حوار مع قبطان الشاحنة الاماراتية المختطفة من جانب القراصنة الصومالية



من هناتغطية برنامج

" الحياة اليوم "

بتاريخ 23-7-2010

حفل تخرج الكلية الحربية في حضور الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك



من هنا

فقرة نارية عن قتل مذيع التلفزيون لزوجته بالرصاص وقراءة مذكراته



من هنا

احتفالات ثورة 23 يوليو وصور نادرة رااائعة



من هنا

حوار مع قبطان الشاحنة الاماراتية المختطفة من جانب القراصنة الصومالية



من هناتغطية برنامج

" الحياة اليوم "

بتاريخ 23-7-2010

حفل تخرج الكلية الحربية في حضور الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك



من هنا

فقرة نارية عن قتل مذيع التلفزيون لزوجته بالرصاص وقراءة مذكراته



من هنا

احتفالات ثورة 23 يوليو وصور نادرة رااائعة



من هنا

حوار مع قبطان الشاحنة الاماراتية المختطفة من جانب القراصنة الصومالية



من هنا

----------


## حسام عمر

الحقيقة 24 - 7 - حلقة ساخنة عن بعض الطوائف المسيحية المتهمة بـ العلاقة مع الصهيونية


الحلقة كاملة

صـــوت ::: فــيــديــو

----------


## حسام عمر

الطبعة الأولى - 24 - 7 - حلقة رائعه عن ثورة 23 يوليو

صـــوت ::: فـــيـــديـــو

----------


## حسام عمر

الطبعة الأولى - 25 - 7 - ذكرى الثورة و خطاب عبد الناصر و قرأة فى صحف الغد و المزيد

صـــوت ::: فـــيـــديـــو

----------


## حسام عمر

العاشره مساء 26-7-2010 :: تقرير عن اعتذار احمد شوبير ونقاش موضوع جمال مبارك للرئاسه .





الجزء الاول 

الحديث عن تحضير حمله لدعم جمال مبارك للترشيح على مقعد الرئاسه 2011 ومكالمه مجدى الكردى منسق عام الانتلاف الشعبى لدعم جمال مبارك . 



El 3ashera Massa2n :: Part 1



تقرير عن اعتذار احمد شوبير على قناه مودرن سبورت 



Shobier Rebort



تقرير عن قرار وزير التربيه والتعليم بإرتفاع اسعار الكتب الخارجيه وردود افعال الناس مع هذا القرار . 



Foregin Books



الجزء الثانى 

الحديث عن الكومبارس التى اختصبت وقتلت ومكالمه ما اغاثون اسقف كرسى مغاغه والعدوه شمال محافظه المنيا . 



El 3shera Massa2n :: Part 2 



تقربر عن قرار ايقاف المطربه فيروز بعدم الغناء وعدم التمثيل . 



Fairouz Rebort



تقرير عن مهجران ضحايا الحب فى المانيا . 



Carnaval Love



الجزء الثالث 

الحديث مع الكومبارس فطمه كشرى والحديث عن المرتبات الى يستلمها الكومبارس على المشهد ومكالمه رئيس نقابه الممثلين اشرف ذكى . 



El 3ashera Massa2n :: Part 3



الجزء الرابع 

الحديث مع الدكتور هشام غزالى والدكتور اسامه حته . 



El 3ashera Massa2n :: Part 4



الجزء الخامس 

استكمال الحديث مع الدكتورين واستقبال مكالمات هاتفيه من المشاهدين . 



El 3ashera Massa2n :: Part 5

----------


## حسام عمر

الطبعه الاولى 27-7-2010



حلقه خاصه عن ثوره 23 يوليو وجزء من حلقه سابقه مع عبد الحكيم جمال عبد الناصر وزكريات الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر 


صوت ::: فيديو

----------


## حسام عمر

من قتل اشرف مروان واسرار تعرض لاول مرة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNlBAFwtBEY 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt9LTiHDu6w 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBGwzLTq_48 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDt4xolIJu4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jo6M8ZIubE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SclmDGg2y_0

----------


## حسام عمر

90 دقيقه 27-7 : اول جلسات محاكمه قاتلى خالد سعيد و منع فيروز من الغناء



اول جلسه محاكمه لقاتلى الشاب المصرى خالد سعيد ..


:: حمل من هنــا ::


وقفه احتجاجيه من الفنانين و المثقفين ضد منع فيروز من الغناء


:: حمل من هنا ::

----------


## حسام عمر

*مصر النهارده 27-7-2010*

*المقدمه



Here

مصر حصل فيها ايه النهارده 





Here

الاجتماع السنوى لمؤسسة فريد خميس



Here

تقرير عن يوسف شاهين



Here

اول جلسات محاكمة قاتلى خالد سعيد




Here 

مشكله مصنع الفحم 



Here


لقاء مع سعيد صالح و خالد ذكي




Here

تقرير عن مسرحيات زمان 



Here


*

----------


## حسام عمر

الطبعة الاولى
28-7 

 

قراءة صحف الغد ووزارة التربية والتعليم تبدا بث المواد 25 سبتمبر
وارتفاع اسعار اللحوم وكيلو الدواجن يصل 18 جنيه والمزيد  
 

صوت ::: فيديو

----------


## حسام عمر

*دائره الضوء 28-7-2010* 
**


**
*تقرير عن فاتن الحلو واعمال السيرك - إضغط هنا* 

**
*لقاء مع فاتن الحلو مدربه الاسود لقاء رائع واسد فى البلاتو وقمه الكوميديا من ابراهيم حجازى بيقول للاسد قوم بقى انت هتفضل قاعد لنا زى الحمار كدا وقفشات ابراهيم حجازى المعروفه* 
*الجزء الاول* 
*الجزء الثانى*

----------


## حسام عمر

*برنامج

" العاشرة مساء "

بتاريخ 28-7-2010

مقدمة البرنامج .. فيلم "Cairo Time" .. فساد أرض ميدان التحرير .. السيول و أسعار البلح .. الجزيرة ترفع دعوى ضد جريدة الأهرام ..



حمل من هنا

لقاء للمتعة و الإستمتاع مع الشاعر الرائع هشام الجخ .. حقيقي بجد لا يفوووووووووووتك



حمل من هنا
*

----------


## حسام عمر

" 90 دقــــيــــقــــة "

بتاريخ 2-8-2010

1- مصرع المستشار ممدوح السقا قاضي مجلس الدولة الذي اصدر الحكم في قضية مدينتي في حادث !!



من هنا

----------


## حسام عمر

*الطبعه الاولى 3-8-2010 : الحديث حول زياده سعر الرز المبالغ فيه و الغاء المفاعل النووى بالضبعه





حمل من هنا 
::* *صوت* *::* *فيديو* *::*

----------


## حسام عمر

*برنامج* 


*" بلسان معارضيك "* 

**

الحلقة الــ ( 7 ) 

" طلعت السادات " 

حمل من هنا 



 *برنامج* 

*" بلسان معارضيك "* 

**


الحلقة الــ ( 8 ) 

" مروة "

حمل من هنا 



*برنامج* 

*" بلسان معارضيك "* 


**

الحلقة الـ ( 10 )

" تامر أمين "


*
حمل من هنا*

----------


## حسام عمر

من برنامج

" الــقــاهــرة الــيــوم "

بتاريخ 1-9-2010

المقدمة وفقرة كوميدية جدا ونصيحة عمرو اديب لـ عزت أبو عوف المليونير & ساندوش الهامبورجر بالذهب بـ 400 جنيه & المليونير الكبير يملك كام مليون ؟ 



صوت :: فيديو

حفل افطار العائلة المصرية برعاية البابا شنودة بحضور بعض الوزراء ونواب مجلس الشعب واداري المنتخب الوطني



من هنا

تعليق عمرو اديب عن معدل النمو الاقتصادي في مصر والعالم & موقف سعد الدين ابراهيم من ترشيح جمال مبارك للرئاسة الجمهورية



من هنا

حوار نااااااري مع د/ سعد الدين ابراهيم اكبر معارض في مصر وموافقته علي ترشيح جمال مبارك ومن هما الـ 11 الذي يصلحوا للرئاسة وبكائه علي الهواء وصوته في الانتخابات للاخوان المسلمين .. المزيد



صوت :: فيديو

----------


## حسام عمر

من برنامج

" الــــقــــاهــــرة الــــيــــوم "
 بتاريخ 4-9-2010

مقدمة ناااارية : نواب مجلس الشعب وفضيحة العلاج علي نفقة الدولة وتورط سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم المصري في القضية , ومصطفي بكري يتهم وزراء بتورطهم في الفضيحة , أتصال نااااري مع نائب مجلس الشعب : حذائي أشرف من الحكومة !!

 

صوت :: فيديو


علاج احد الاشخاص في مستشفي خاصة وعمرو اديب يواصل الهجوم علي قضية العلاج علي نفقة الدولة



من هنا


أتصال مع المستشار مرتضي منصور والتعليق علي قضية العلاج علي نفقة الدولة وقضية ابن كريازي 

 

من هنا


فقرة الصحافة مع الوزير احمد ماهر وزير الخارجية السابق



من هنا


مناظرة الاخوان المسلمين ومسلسل الجماعة ... فقرة نااااارية

 

صوت :: فيديو

----------


## حسام عمر

من برنامج

" الــــقــــاهــــرة الــــيــــوم "

بتاريخ 8-9-2010

المقدمة وغناء عمرو اديب وعزت ابو عوف للعيد , عمرو اديب : ايه المشكلة في السمك الباكلا , كيف تقضي العيد وفقرة كوميدية جدا



صوت :: فيديو


سمير زاهر يوضح موقفه من فضيحة العلاج علي نفقة الدولة , كاملية شحاتة زوجة القص التي اعلنت اسلامه تظهر في فيديو جديد بعد حبسها من طرف الكنيسة , مهزلة العشوائيات في الدويقة المعرضة للانهيار



من هنا


منظمة الأتحاد المصري لحقوق الانسان ترفض حرق المصحف الشريف من قبل احد القساوسة في امريكا , عمرو اديب : لماذا في الدول العربية الدنيا تتقلب وفي الغرب تعتبر حريات , من يحاول حرق المصحف تافه وفاشل !!



من هنا

----------


## حسام عمر

*برنامج*
*العاشرة مساء*
*منى الشاذلى*
*19-3-2011*
*صباح ومسى الديموقراطية*
*اجمل ما فى الشعب ظهر النهارده*
*مقدمه رائعه عن يوم الاستفتاء من الرائعه منى الشاذلى*
*تقرير شامل ليوم الاستفتاء* 
*تقرير الفرق بين استفتاء اليوم و2007*
*اطول طابور فى العالم لدخول لجنة الاستفتاء*
*هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x479.*



*DownLoad Link*

*www.mediafire.com*
*http://www.egyteams.com/short/5413*
*http://www.egyteams.com/short/5414*
**



****************
*الجزء الثانى من الحلقة*
*تقرير عن الفرز والعد ببعض اللجان الانتخابية*
*تقرير عن الشخصيات العامه التى غمست اصبعها فى الحبر الفسفورىتقرير عن الشخصيات العامه التى غمست اصبعها فى الحبر الفسفورى*

*تقرير عن اسوء موقف تعرض له البردعى فى المقطم بعد حدفه بالطوب* 

*هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x2527.*



*DownLoad Link*

*www.mediafire.com*
*http://www.egyteams.com/short/5415*
*http://www.egyteams.com/short/5416*
**



**********************
**************
*تقرير من الاسكندريه عن يوم الاستفتاء*
*ضيوف الحلقة*
*الفنان عزت العلايلى*
*الاستاذ ايمن الصياد*
*الاستاذ حسين عبد الغنى*

*هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x1708.*



*DownLoad Link*

*www.mediafire.com*
*http://www.egyteams.com/short/5417*
*http://www.egyteams.com/short/5418*
**


*هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x1708.*



*DownLoad Link*
*www.mediafire.com*
*http://www.egyteams.com/short/5419*
*http://www.egyteams.com/short/5420*
**



*DownLoad Link*
*www.mediafire.com*
*http://www.egyteams.com/short/5421*
*http://www.egyteams.com/short/5422*





برنامج
الطبعة الاولى 
احمد المسلمانى
19-3-2011
حلقة رائعه جدا اهم ما فيها هو الاستفتاء واعترافات واقوال وزير الداخليه السابق حبيب العادلى امام النيابه وطلبه بالتحقيق مع مبارك وجمال ونظيف
هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 720x576.

الجزء الاول



DownLoad Link
www.mediafire.com
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5411


الجزء الثانى



DownLoad Link
www.mediafire.com
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5412

----------


## حسام عمر

*برنامج 
الطبعة الاولى
احمد المسلمانى
20-3-2011
***هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 720x576.
ظهرت نتيجة الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية
معتز الدمرداش خلافات بينه وبين مالك قناة المحور
المصريين المحبوسين فى السعوديه
بكره عيد الام وتحيه خاصه لاهات الشهداء
رد شركة سيسكو عن البرنامج
ابرز عناوين الصحف
******************
DownLoad Link
www.mediafire.com
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5695



مزابل الانترنت والصحافه الصفراء
السيده رقيه السادات تقدم بلاغ تتهم مبارك بمساهمته فى قتل ابيها
ليه دلوقت ابتدت الناس تتكلم عن قتل السادات وليه الاتهامات لمبارك دلوقت؟
تعليق المسلمانى عن استفتاء الدستور

3 ملفات يجب فتحهم الان
قطار الصعيد 2000 مصرى ماتو حرقا
عبارة الموت 1034 مصرى ومبارك بيتفرج على متش كوره
كارسة الدويقه 1200 مصرى ماتو فى الدويقه
DownLoad Link
www.mediafire.com
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5696

----------


## حسام عمر

برنامج
العاشرة مساء
منى الشاذلى
20-3-2011

تقرير عن نعم اولا هلى ترضى من صوتو بعد ظهور النتيجه
تقرير من اللجه العامله للاستفتاء
عريس وعروسه يحتفلون بزفافهم داخل لجنه الاستفتاء 

السيده رقيه السادات تقدم بلاغ عن مقتل والدها وتتهم مبارك
كليب يظهر مبارك يقذ كرسى على السادات فى حادث المنصه
هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x1708.



DownLoad Link
www.mediafire.com
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5697
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5698


********************
لقاء مع الاستاذ ضياء رشوان وبحث فى نتائج الاستفتاء على الدستور
ومناقشة بعض التخوفات
هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x1708.



DownLoad Link
www.mediafire.com
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5709
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5710
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5711

ليبيا والقذافى والقصف
هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x1708.


DownLoad Link
www.mediafire.com
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5721
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5722
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5723


DownLoad Link
www.mediafire.com
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5742
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5743
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5744

----------


## حسام عمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*****************
الإخوة والأخوات  :: 
أعضاء


بعد الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خير البشر أجمعين
كلنا رأينا الايات والمنح الربانية التى حدثت فى الفترة الاخيرة
من سقوط نظام مبارك
وسقوط رموز الفساد 
وانتشار الدعوة 
وفك القيود عن الدروس

ثم كان مسك الختام
سقوط جهاز أمن الدولة


فسبحان الملك القهار

وبهذه المناسبة التى لا تخلوا من العبر
اهديكم فيلم
>> سلفية أبو جهل <<
أمن الدولة 

وثائقى يتحدث عن سقوط أمن الدولة
ذلك الجهاز الذى اذاق الاسلاميين سوء العذب لسنوات
يسقط فى ساعات !!
سبحان الذى يغير ولا يتغير
{ وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ اللّهَ غَافِلاً عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الأَبْصَارُ } إبراهيم 42
معلومات سريعة عن الفيلم
الاسم : سلفية أبو جهل
انتاج : ابو عمار
مدة العرض : 110 دقيقة كاملة
الجودة : عالية

بعض ما فى الفيلم
* نشأة الجهاز التاريخية
* مشاهد سوء معاملة المواطنين
* اعترافات الاخوة بويلات التعذيب
* لمحة لموضوع الاخ سيد بلال رحمه الله
* لمحة عن موضوع الاخت كاميليا شحاته فك الله اسرها
* مشاهد من سقوط مقرات أمن الدولة بكل من 
مدينة نصر - مطروح - اسوان - اسكندرية - بورسعيد - الاسماعيلية .. وغيرها
* مشاهد الذل والهوان لأمن الدولة كعاقبة لما فعلوا


{ فَتِلْكَ بُيُوتُهُمْ خَاوِيَةً بِمَا ظَلَمُوا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ } النمل 52 


<--SS-- type=text/--SS-- src="http://forsanelhaq.com/js/swfobject.js"> 

*الروابط 
الفيلم بجودة عالية جدا 536 ميجا
amndola.part1.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/PM41DVILMP

amndola.part2.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/8IE9C1XSHK

amndola.part3.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/VZZD10MWQL

amndola.part4.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/YUFXTIWAZQ

amndola.part5.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/40GJW9ALCD

amndola.part6.rar (44.6 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/VQ79OLUBS4

رابط واحد على الارشيف جودة عالية 237 ميجا

http://www.archive.org/download/amnd...olaaboamar.avi
 جودة rmvb على الارشيف حجم 175 ميجا

*
*http://ia600405.us.archive.org/28/it...bootndola.rmvb*

ادعو لصاحب الموضوع الاصلى و اللى بذل المجهود الكبير 
نسألكم الدعاء
أخوكم أبو عمار
انا مجرد ناقل فقط
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*****************
الإخوة والأخوات  :: 
أعضاء


بعد الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خير البشر أجمعين
كلنا رأينا الايات والمنح الربانية التى حدثت فى الفترة الاخيرة
من سقوط نظام مبارك
وسقوط رموز الفساد 
وانتشار الدعوة 
وفك القيود عن الدروس

ثم كان مسك الختام
سقوط جهاز أمن الدولة


فسبحان الملك القهار

وبهذه المناسبة التى لا تخلوا من العبر
اهديكم فيلم
>> سلفية أبو جهل <<
أمن الدولة 

وثائقى يتحدث عن سقوط أمن الدولة
ذلك الجهاز الذى اذاق الاسلاميين سوء العذب لسنوات
يسقط فى ساعات !!
سبحان الذى يغير ولا يتغير
{ وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ اللّهَ غَافِلاً عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الأَبْصَارُ } إبراهيم 42
معلومات سريعة عن الفيلم
الاسم : سلفية أبو جهل
انتاج : ابو عمار
مدة العرض : 110 دقيقة كاملة
الجودة : عالية

بعض ما فى الفيلم
* نشأة الجهاز التاريخية
* مشاهد سوء معاملة المواطنين
* اعترافات الاخوة بويلات التعذيب
* لمحة لموضوع الاخ سيد بلال رحمه الله
* لمحة عن موضوع الاخت كاميليا شحاته فك الله اسرها
* مشاهد من سقوط مقرات أمن الدولة بكل من 
مدينة نصر - مطروح - اسوان - اسكندرية - بورسعيد - الاسماعيلية .. وغيرها
* مشاهد الذل والهوان لأمن الدولة كعاقبة لما فعلوا


{ فَتِلْكَ بُيُوتُهُمْ خَاوِيَةً بِمَا ظَلَمُوا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ } النمل 52 


<--SS-- type=text/--SS-- src="http://forsanelhaq.com/js/swfobject.js"> 


*الروابط 
الفيلم بجودة عالية جدا 536 ميجا
amndola.part1.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/PM41DVILMP

amndola.part2.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/8IE9C1XSHK

amndola.part3.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/VZZD10MWQL

amndola.part4.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/YUFXTIWAZQ

amndola.part5.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/40GJW9ALCD

amndola.part6.rar (44.6 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/VQ79OLUBS4

رابط واحد على الارشيف جودة عالية 237 ميجا

http://www.archive.org/download/amnd...olaaboamar.avi
 جودة rmvb على الارشيف حجم 175 ميجا

*
*http://ia600405.us.archive.org/28/it...bootndola.rmvb*

ادعو لصاحب الموضوع الاصلى و اللى بذل المجهود الكبير 
نسألكم الدعاء
أخوكم أبو عمار
انا مجرد ناقل فقط
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*****************
الإخوة والأخوات  :: 
أعضاء


بعد الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خير البشر أجمعين
كلنا رأينا الايات والمنح الربانية التى حدثت فى الفترة الاخيرة
من سقوط نظام مبارك
وسقوط رموز الفساد 
وانتشار الدعوة 
وفك القيود عن الدروس

ثم كان مسك الختام
سقوط جهاز أمن الدولة


فسبحان الملك القهار

وبهذه المناسبة التى لا تخلوا من العبر
اهديكم فيلم
>> سلفية أبو جهل <<
أمن الدولة 

وثائقى يتحدث عن سقوط أمن الدولة
ذلك الجهاز الذى اذاق الاسلاميين سوء العذب لسنوات
يسقط فى ساعات !!
سبحان الذى يغير ولا يتغير
{ وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ اللّهَ غَافِلاً عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الأَبْصَارُ } إبراهيم 42
معلومات سريعة عن الفيلم
الاسم : سلفية أبو جهل
انتاج : ابو عمار
مدة العرض : 110 دقيقة كاملة
الجودة : عالية

بعض ما فى الفيلم
* نشأة الجهاز التاريخية
* مشاهد سوء معاملة المواطنين
* اعترافات الاخوة بويلات التعذيب
* لمحة لموضوع الاخ سيد بلال رحمه الله
* لمحة عن موضوع الاخت كاميليا شحاته فك الله اسرها
* مشاهد من سقوط مقرات أمن الدولة بكل من 
مدينة نصر - مطروح - اسوان - اسكندرية - بورسعيد - الاسماعيلية .. وغيرها
* مشاهد الذل والهوان لأمن الدولة كعاقبة لما فعلوا


{ فَتِلْكَ بُيُوتُهُمْ خَاوِيَةً بِمَا ظَلَمُوا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ } النمل 52 


<--SS-- type=text/--SS-- src="http://forsanelhaq.com/js/swfobject.js"> 


*الروابط 
الفيلم بجودة عالية جدا 536 ميجا
amndola.part1.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/PM41DVILMP

amndola.part2.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/8IE9C1XSHK

amndola.part3.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/VZZD10MWQL

amndola.part4.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/YUFXTIWAZQ

amndola.part5.rar (95 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/40GJW9ALCD

amndola.part6.rar (44.6 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/VQ79OLUBS4

رابط واحد على الارشيف جودة عالية 237 ميجا

http://www.archive.org/download/amnd...olaaboamar.avi
 جودة rmvb على الارشيف حجم 175 ميجا

*
*http://ia600405.us.archive.org/28/it...bootndola.rmvb*

ادعو لصاحب الموضوع الاصلى و اللى بذل المجهود الكبير 
نسألكم الدعاء
أخوكم أبو عمار
انا مجرد ناقل فقط

----------


## حسام عمر

برنامج 
الطبعة الاولى
احمد المسلمانى
21-3-2011
مقتطقات من الحلقة
هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 720x576.
تحليل الاستاذ كمال شتيلا للثورة المصريه
الوزير حسب الله الكفراوى واغتيال السادات
مناقشات شباب التحرير مع مدير الجزيرة الانجليزيه
ابرز عناوين الصحف غدا
**************
نشرة اخبار السجون
محاوله حبيب العادلى الهروب من السجن امس
من قتل السادات؟
معركتنا مع مبارك هى معركة الفساد وليس قتل السادات
لقطات من اغتيال السادات
مفاعل ديمونه يقع على خط الزلزال
القذافى يهبط بليبيا 
امل من البرازيل 
الحلقه اليوم على 3 اقسام منفصله
الاول


http://www.egyteams.com/short/5891

الثانى


http://www.egyteams.com/short/5892


الثالث


http://www.egyteams.com/short/5893

----------


## حسام عمر

برنامج 
العاشرة مساء
منى الشاذلى
21-3-2011
اليوم هو عيد الام مقدمه رائعه من المبدعه منى الشاذلى
لقاء حصرى مع بان كى مون امين الامم المتحده
سيتم ترجمته وعرضه غدا 

هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x1708.

**********



http://www.egyteams.com/short/5894



**********
خلال ساعات او يوم سيعلن اعلان دستورى
الحمله القوميه لتشغيل البورصه
اسماء كثيره تعلن ترشحها للرئسة
ازمه عمال مصر للبترول
اليمن وليبيا الى اين


هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x1708.

**********


http://www.egyteams.com/short/5895
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5896




تقرير عن اسر الشهداء لثورة مصر
ضيوف الحلقه بمناسبة عيد الام
السيده منى ام طارق شهيد الثورة
السيده كوثر والده اسلام شهيد الثورة
لقاء مؤثر جدا الى جنة الخلد يا ارواح شهدائنا
هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x1708.



http://www.egyteams.com/short/5906
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5907
http://www.egyteams.com/short/5908



*القاهره اليوم* 

*21-3-2011*

*المقدمه وفتح البورصة ومدى تاثرها من الفترة السابقة وتفاؤلات من عمرو اديب وبعض الافكار المطروحة* 

**

*شاهد يوتيوب من هنا*

*المقدمه وفتح البورصة ومدى تاثرها من الفترة السابقة وتفاؤلات من عمرو اديب وبعض الافكار المطروحة الجزء الثانى* 

*شاهد يوتيوب من هنا*

*عمرو اديب مصر دخلت مرحلة الديمقراطية فلا مجال لتخوين كل حزب او فئة لاخرى* 

**

*شاهد يوتيوب من هنا*

*اتصال هشام رامز نائب رئيس البنك المركزي والتغير في قيمة الجنيه المصري واتصال عصام العريان متحدث الاخوان*

**

*شاهد يوتيوب من هنا*

*القاهرة اليوم اطباء مصريين جاءو من امريكا لمساعدة الاطباء المصريين للارتقاء بالطب في مصر الجزء الاول*

**

شاهد يوتيوب من هنا
*القاهرة اليوم اطباء مصريين جاءو من امريكا لمساعدة الاطباء المصريين للارتقاء بالطب في مصر الجزء الثانى*

**

شاهد يوتيوب من هنا
*برنامج ايمن نور و اعلان ترشيحه لرئاسة الجمهورية*

**

شاهد يوتيوب من هنا

لقاء رائع مع ايمن نور واعلان ترشيحه للرئاسة ويوضح الملامح الرئيسية لبرنامجه الانتخابي الجزء الاول

شاهد يوتيوب من هنا


ايمن نور والفرق بينه وبين عمرو موسى والبرادعي ومن هو اكبر منافسيه الجزء الثاني

شاهد يوتيوب من هنا 
يمن نور افضل النظام البرلماني وعلاقته بالاخوان المسلمين الجزء الثالث

شاهد يوتيوب من هنا



شاهد - مؤتمر الصحفي للاعلان عن نتيجة استفتاء التعديل الدستوري ، 77.2 % " نعم " 22.8 % " لا " .. 18.537954 مليون حضور 



حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا 




برنامج 
الطبعة الاولى
احمد المسلمانى
22-3-2011
مقتطفات من الحلقة
هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 720x576.
الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات
موظفو الجهاز بيلعبو مع الكبار بدون حصانه
ملفات الجهاز للضغط والابتزاز والسيطره
ملفات المبيدات المسرطنه موجود من 2002 والان ظهر
رئسة الجمهوريه ميزينيتها 40 مليار جنيه لا تخضع لاى جهاز رقابى
6000 صندوق خاص بمصر وما بها من اموال تسدد ديون مصر
ابرز عناوين الصحف
*******************
الرئيس مبارك قلقان ليه لم يظهر على اى محطه تلفزيونيه
النهارده 43 يوم من ساعة تنحى مبارك 
وصف حالة مبارك هذه الايام ومن يقابلهم
الحقيقه والافتراء عن حسنى مبارك
مزابل تقلى الان لا داعى لها
هيلرى كلنتون حسنى مبارك لديه مليارات لدينا فى امريكا
السياسه الصحيه فى مصر 
لا توجد اى رؤية للسياسه الصحيه فى مصر
مبادرة اطباء التحرير طاقة نور للشعب المصرى
************************
DownLoad Link
www.mediafire.com
http://www.egyteams.com/short/6469
http://www.egyteams.com/short/6470





العاشرة مساء
منى الشاذلى
22-3-2011

مقتطفات من الحلقة
الاف من امناء الشرطه فى مظاهرات امام وزارة الداخلية فى منظر مريب
المربك ان فى عز هذه المظاهرات شب حريف وزارة الداخلية
اتصال باللواء محسن حفظى مساعد وزير الداخليه لقطاع الامن
اتصال امين شرطه من الذين قابلو الوزير اليوم
هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x1606.




DownLoad Link
www.mediafire.com
http://www.egyteams.com/short/6485



*********
لقاء بان كى مون امين الامم المتحده
هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x1606.



DownLoad Link
www.mediafire.com
http://www.egyteams.com/short/6506



****************
ضيوف الحلقة الداكاتره المغتبرين

احمد على عبد العليم

طارق الشفعى
نادر محمد هبيلا
عمرو دسوقى
هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x1606.




DownLoad Link
www.mediafire.com
http://www.egyteams.com/short/6526
http://www.egyteams.com/short/6527

----------


## حسام عمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الزمان : الجمعه 28-1-2011 

المكان : أرض مـــصــــر المحروسه 

الحدث : مصر تهتز بمظاهرات عنيفه في يوم جمعه الغضب التاريخي ,,
المقدمات عزل مصر عن العالم بقطع النت وشبكات الهاتف المحمول داخل مصر ,,
اشتعال المظاهرات فور انتهاء صلاة الجمعه من المساجد الكبيرة في كل أرجاء مصر ,,
اشتباكات عنيفه للشرطه والامن مع المواطنين وسقوط شهداء كثيرين في صدمه أشعلت الأجواء ,,
انتصار ساحق للشعب على ظلم العناصر الفاسده من الشرطه والأمن المركزي ,, 
انسحاب تام للشرطه من الشوارع ,, وانفلات امنى يملأ شوارع مصري لساعات ونزول بلطجيه الحزب الوطني لاثارة الذعر بين المواطنين الأبرياء في كل محافظات مصر ,, وفتح الابواب امام المسجونين للهروب في مشهد حقير لوزارة الداخلية ,, ومحاوله المتظاهرين السيطره على مبنى التلفزيون لولا هروله الحرس الجمهوري لمنعهم ,,
ثم ظهور دبابات الجيش المصري وسط فرحه المتظاهرين والهتاف التاريخي الجيش والشعب ايد واحده ,, والجيش المصري يحد كثيرا من الانفلات الأمني ,,
ثم اعلان حظر التجول في القاهرة الكبرى .. والاسكندريه .. والسويس ..
وفي نهاية اليوم الحافل خرج الرئيس مبارك على الجميع بخطاب محبط كعادته 





.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.

لتحميل كل احداث هذا اليوم التاريخي .. 

تفضلوا 14 ساعه متواصلة من قناة الجزيرة الاخبارية في تغطية اسطورية من القناة للأحداث المتسارعه في كل أرجاء مصر






الجزء الأول (حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا)

الجزء الثاني (حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا)

الجزء الثالث (حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا)

الجزء الرابع (حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا)

الجزء الخامس (حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا)

الجزء السادس (حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا)

الجزء السابع (حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا)





تم بحمد الله ,,

----------


## حسام عمر

برنامج 
" الطبعة الأولى " 
بتاريخ 23-3-2011 
احمد المسلماني يكشف اسرار خطيرة جدا عن مبارك وحياته الأن والثورة المضادة ، قراءة المزيد من الاخبار والنقد .. 
 
صوت :: فيديو ( حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا )  

العاشرة مساء

23-3-2011 
مقدمة البرنامج . بيان تفصيلي من النيابة العامة بخصوص شهداء 25 يناير . مظاهرات الأوقاف . اتصال هاتفي مع وزير العدل .. و المزيد 
 
حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا 
لقاء مع الدكتور يحيى الجمل نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء . الجمل في رده على خطبة غزوة الصناديق : أعوذ بالله من القلوب العفنة  
 
صوت :: فيديو (حمل من هنا - شاهد من هنا) 





360 درجة

23-3-2011 
لقاء مع الدكتور مصطفى الفقي . الفقي : هناك مبالغة فيما يقال بثروة مبارك . و يعلن إختياره "لا" في التعديلات الدستورية 
 

حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا

آخر كلام

23-3-2011

يسري فوده يحاور بلال فضل و علاء الأسواني و الحديث عن قائمة الإغتيالات و حركة "ضباط و لكن شرفاء"



اللقاء كامل فيديو مقسم إلى 4 أجزاء

الجزء الأول (تحميل :: مشاهدة)

الجزء الثاني (تحميل :: مشاهدة)

الجزء الثالث (تحميل :: مشاهدة)

الجزء الرابع (تحميل :: مشاهدة)

اللقاء كامل في ملف صوتي

حمل من هنا

----------


## حسام عمر

واحد من الناس

24-3-2011

عمرو الليثي يفتح ملف إغتيال السادات . ضابط شرطة يؤكد إعدام اسلامبولي رميا بالرصاص . فقرة نااارية 



صوت :: فيديو (حمل من هنا - شاهد من هنا)



برنامج

" القاهرة اليوم "

بتاريخ 23-3-2011

مكالمة نااااااااارية مع د.احمد فتحي سرور رئيس مجلس الشعب السابق .. وحق الرد .. ويرد علي اتهاماته في ضرب المتظاهرين بالنار في ميدان التحرير ، سرور يرد علي الاتهامات : ده كلام فارغ وقلة ادب !!، كفاية كده ، وذهبت لتعديل الدستوري واستقبلت بشعبية عالي من الشعب .. واديب يتعجب .. اديب يسال سرور عن نزوله انتخابات البرلمان القادمة .. سرور يرد : لا يلدغ المؤمن مرتين .. اديب : انت بقالك اكتر من 21 سنة يا دكتور !! .. والمزيد 


صوت :: فيديو ( حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا )

عمرو اديب يرد علي جريدة اليوم السابع .. وعمرو اديب يعترف ويرد بشرسه لأول مرة علي كلامه عن مبارك .. كان خط احمر هنكذب وانتوا كانتوا فين !!



حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا 

لقاء اكثر من راااااااائع مع شباب ائتلاف الثورة .. واين اختفوا في الفترة للي فاتت .. ولماذا خسروا معركة التعديل الدستوري .. القوات الاعلي المسلحة كانت احد اسباب هذه الخسارة .. والثورة لما تبدا بعد ومازال القادم احسن وافضل .. لايفووووووووتك 



صوت :: فيديو ( حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا ) 

لقاء للتربيبة والتعليم .. لقاء مع د. ايه ماهر استاذة الموار البشرية بالجامعة الامريكية وناشطة في مجال التنمية البشرية ، د.بثنية عبد الروؤف مدرس اصوال التربية ، د.هبة قطب استشاري الطب النفسي واستشاري العلاقات الاسرية .. لقاء اكثر من راااااااائع .. نصيحة لـ الامهات والاباء والابناء بتحميل اللقاء .. لمعرفة كيف تربي البنات ..



صوت :: فيديو ( حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا )

----------


## حسام عمر

شاهد - خناقة سامي الشريف و خيري رمضان و لميس الحديدي بسبب وقف برنامجي مصر النهاردة و من قلب مصر "نعتذر عن فقد جزء من بداية المكالمة"



حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا
مصر النهاردة 

26-3-2011

مقدمة البرنامج . تعليق خيري رمضان على خسارة المنتخب من جنوب أفريقيا . و يعلن إنسحابه من برنامج "مصر النهاردة"



حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا

إتصال ناااري من الإعلامية لميس الحديدي تهاجم رئيس قطاع الإذاعة و التليفزيون الدكتور سامي الشريف بعد قرار وقف برنامجها



حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا

لقاء أكثر من رائع مع الداعية محمد الهداية . و تضمن اللقاء جميع الإتصالات الساخنة من جانب كلا من لميس الحديدي و سامي الشريف .. لا يفوووتك



صوت :: فيديو (حمل من هنا - شاهد من هنا)

شاهد - خناقة سامي الشريف و خيري رمضان و لميس الحديدي بسبب وقف برنامجي مصر النهاردة و من قلب مصر "نعتذر عن فقد جزء من بداية المكالمة"



حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا

----------


## حسام عمر

العاشرة مساء 

29-3-2011

مقدمة البرنامج . رقص بالمطاوي في حقوق عين شمس . الفريق مجدي حتاته يرشح نفسه لرئاسة الجمهورية 



حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا

حادثة الفيوم . تدريس حقوق الإنسان في المدارس



حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا

تقرير عن أزمة الإعلاميين في التليفزيون الحكومي و الخاص . و منى الشاذلي تنقل فيديوهات من ميديا كورة مع إزاله حقوق الموقع !!



حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا

لقاء مع كلا من حافظ الميرازي و حسن حامد و سكينة فؤاد . و رؤية إعلامية عن مأزق ما يسمى بالإعلام القومي 



صوت :: فيديو (حمل - شاهد)
" القاهرة اليوم "


بتاريخ 29-3-2011

مكالمة مع المستشار جودت الملط رئيس الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات .. والملط يكشف فضائح عقد الوليد بن طلال في توشكي ونص العقد لا يصدقه عاقل !! مع عمرو اديب .. 



صوت :: فيديو ( حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا )
"عاجل" شاهد - المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة يصدر الإعلان الدستوري 



حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا

----------


## حسام عمر

تغطية برنامج 

" محطة مصر "

9-4-2011

المقدمة و عودة البرنامج مجدداً بعد إيقافه بواسطة العادلي .. مطر : كنت واثقاً من العودة .. و إنتهى زمن " الواد جمال راكب راكب " 



تحميل :: مشاهدة 

فقرة الأخبار .. نفي إستقالة شرف , العريان : الإخوان شاركوا في الثورة كمواطنين !



تحميل :: مشاهدة 

تقرير ناري من ميدان التحرير في جمعة التطهير .. لقاء مع د.علاء صادق , و وزير يرفض التصريح !



تحميل :: مشاهدة 

شاهد عيان يروي كواليس جمعة التطهير .. و يعرض الرصاص الذي أطلق على الثوار !



تحميل :: مشاهدة 

لقطات دخول رشيد محمد رشيد لمحكمة جنايات القاهرة 



تحميل :: مشاهدة 

إحياء ذكرى شهداء مدرسة بحر البقر 



تحميل :: مشاهدة 

واصفاً الرئيس السابق بأنه " ليس النبي " .. الخضيري : مبارك لم يكن يحترم القضاء , و فضيحة السلفيين ! 



تحميل :: مشاهدة 

أماني خُزيم في أول حوار بعد الخروج من السجن .. تروي تفاصيل و أسرار مشكلتها مع " الهانم " سوزان مبارك 



تحميل :: مشاهدة

----------


## حسام عمر

اول ظهور للرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك بتسجيل صوتى على قناة العربية 



من هنــــــــــا

----------


## حنين مصر

جهد تشكر عليه

----------


## سوما

مجهودك جميل يا حسام ,,, حقيقي تسلم أيديك... :f2: 
ومتابعة معاك أخر الأخبار .. ::

----------


## حسام عمر

الف شكر لكم أخوتي الكرام


تغطية برنامج 

" محطة مصر " 

12-4-2011

المقدمة .. بورتو طرة .. أزمة قناة السويس و البورصة .. مفيد فوزي و التحرير !! 



تحميل :: مشاهدة 

مداخلة مع الدكتور أيمن نور رئيس حزب الغد .. نور : سرور إستمر في أخطائه رغم معرفته بها .. و حسابه عند الله وحده !



تحميل :: مشاهدة 

حوار مع المستشار مرسي الشيخ و النائب السابق جمال زهران .. و " محطة مصر " يفتح ملف دولة " تارزي القوانين " فتحي سرور .. 



تحميل :: مشاهدة 


مكالمة مع محمود نزيل بسجن طره . أحد نزلاء سجن طرة يروي لبلدنا بالمصري المعاملة المييزة والاستثنائية التي يعامل بها نزلاء بورتو طرة من رموز فساد العهد السابق . ومعاملة خرافية لرموز الفساد داخل السجن !! 



حمل من هنا :: شاهد من هنا

----------

